# My dog likes to eat things that I find strange for him.



## PlanetHarleywood (Aug 1, 2011)

I have found my dog likes things I wouldn't have expected him to like. A while back I found he likes boiled peanuts. We found he likes carrots mixed in his food as well as celery. Last night my dog ate cantaloupe which I had never thought of dog eating melons. I assume since all these things are vegetables and fruits that it is ok. What do you think.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

They all should be fine, though easy on the peanuts, their shape and small size makes them easy to be inhaled into the airway. If your dog eats daintily, ok, if they gulp, I would worry.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine LOVE frozen cantaloupe/cantaloupe yum yum yum. There are a few fruits/veggies/nuts that are highly poisonous to dogs, though, so you may want to review this list: KNOWN TOXIC FOODS FOR DOGS to make sure you don't give him any!

Carrots, green beans, peas, applies, melon... my dogs love them all


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Peanuts also have TONS of calories and fat. My Pablo loves all fruit except apples, oddly enough, and both he and Kali adore carrots. My Dobie, Dary (RIP) _loved_ fresh cilantro! When I'm preparing it for Mexican or Indian food, I still forget sometimes and set aside a sprig for him. He'd smell it all the way from the living room and before I knew it, his big schnoot would be up by the cutting board. He hated cucumbers, though - he'd make the funniest face if I offered him one! Must have been the alkalinity.


----------



## PlanetHarleywood (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone and thanks for the toxic food list.


----------

